# LOWRIDER MODEL BUILD UPS 4SALE



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ I HAVE SOME BUILT UPS FOR SALE...$10.00 EACH...$4.00 SHIPPING!!!!!*
I PREFERE PAYPAL BUT WILL ACCEPT A MONEY ORDER IF YOUR SERIOUS UNLIKE SOMEONE ELSE(85CROWNVIC)

76 caprice vert.............................









65 chevy impala vert.......................









caprice bubble all opened up...........................









76 caprice cut skirts in rear.....................









64 chevy impala vert................................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*more built ups cont.*

53 chevy lowrider.......................









64 pontiac boneville.........................









59 chevy el camino.........................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*heres a few kits $14.00 each shipped...PAYPAL PREFFERED ...BUT IF U BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE I'LL ACCEPT A MONEY ORDER.......*
57 NOMAD STILL FACT SEALED...................









VINTAGE POLICE CAR...................









CHARGER STREET MACHINE.....................









F-150 STEP SIDE HIGH ROLLER......................









50' FORD PICK UP...........................................


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

F-150 STEP SIDE HIGH ROLLER
caprice bubble all opened up

^sold! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

76 caprice with cut skirts sold to aztek_warrior


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

trades????????? :dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

65 vert , 64'bonny sale SOLD to txhardhittaz! :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sent a IM bout the vert G.H. LMK if anything....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

F-150 STEP SIDE HIGH ROLLER
caprice bubble all opened up
76 caprice vert

payment sent :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIEZ HERES `WHATS SOLD:

F150 HIGH ROLLER
OPENED UP BUBBLE CAPRICE
76 CAPRICE VERT
65 IMPALA VERT
64 BONNEVILE
76 CAPRICE W/ NO SKIRTS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 25 2007, 06:26 PM~8869596
> *trades????????? :dunno:
> *



PM ME WITH WHAT YOU GOT FOR TRADE(S)

I HAVE ALOT MORE BUILT UPS TO PUT ON AS SOON AS THESE ARE GONE!
GOT A FEW ELCOS,CADDY,ETC.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 26 2007, 01:31 AM~8872058
> *PM ME WITH WHAT YOU GOT FOR TRADE(S)
> 
> I HAVE ALOT MORE BUILT UPS TO PUT ON AS SOON AS THESE ARE GONE!
> ...


 pm sent. interested in caddys and glasshouses


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

57 nomad SOLD to project59


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HOMIEZ THAT BOUGHT FROM ME.....YOUR PACKAGES MAILED OUT TODAY..WILL SEND YOU TRACKING #'S TOMMOROW! THANX FOR THE BIZ!!!!!!!

AS SOON AS THESE OTHERS ARE GONE I'LL POST MORE UP!

MAKE ME A FAIR REASONABLE OFFER ON WHATS LEFT!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 27 2007, 11:44 PM~8886549
> *HOMIEZ THAT BOUGHT FROM ME.....YOUR PACKAGES MAILED OUT TODAY..WILL SEND YOU TRACKING #'S TOMMOROW! THANX FOR THE BIZ!!!!!!!
> 
> AS SOON AS THESE OTHERS ARE GONE I'LL POST MORE UP!
> ...



i have to find a box that will fit the 57 mark, then ill ship it out :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats left?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Tracking #'s: 87burb: 0306 2400 0002 3630 2443. Txhrdhittaz:0306 2400 0002 3630 2412. Aztek warrior: 0306 2400 0002 3630 2467. Project59: cp69806714us


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's what's left: 53 Chevy, 59 elco, 64 vert, police car kit, charger kit, 50 ford pickup kit! If want it all PM me with a fair reasonable offer!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Received my model today homie.......

Nice looking caprice, I gotta glue it 
back quite it bit do cause the dumb shit
mailman just trew the box on the floor.......... :angry: 

I might re-do all the undies do, but the body will 
stay the same color....i really like the green color on it.

Thanks homie...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey no problem! Anytime! Another satisfied customer!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I'M BACK WITH SOME MORE BUILT UPS....I NEED TO GET RID OF THESE AS QUICK AS I CAN...I HAVE TO LEAVE ON ATRIP TO ARKANSAS...POSSIBLY MOVING OUT THERE AFTER THE NEW YEAR SO I DONT WANT TO DRAG IT ALL WITH ME!....HELP A HOMIE OUT!*  

THESE I'LL DO $10.00 A CAR WITH $4.00 SHIPPING EACH!

NEW 2000 BETTLE PROMO RIDING RIMS.....................









CHRYSLER SEBRING CONVERTIBLE...HARD TO FIND ANYMORE!...................









CHRYSLER P.T. CRUISER CONVERTIBLE............................................









2000 CHEVY IMPALA 4 DOOR VERT..................................................









1992 CHEVY XCAB CHEVY PROMO PICKUP....................................









1990 CHEVY PICKUP SINGLE CAB PROMO.........................................










80'S STYLE ELCO......................................................................









1995 DODGE RAM PICKUP.....................................................









PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUSLY INTERESTED! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YES THEY ALL COME WITH THE KNOCK OFFS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T WELFARE KIDS!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that drop impala. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2007, 09:04 AM~8900866
> *I'M BACK WITH SOME MORE BUILT UPS....I NEED TO GET RID OF THESE AS QUICK AS I CAN...I HAVE TO LEAVE ON ATRIP TO ARKANSAS...POSSIBLY MOVING OUT THERE AFTER THE NEW YEAR SO I DONT WANT TO DRAG IT ALL WITH ME!....HELP A HOMIE OUT!
> 
> THESE I'LL DO $10.00 A CAR WITH $4.00 SHIPPING EACH!
> ...


take those Ds off those bitches


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

hook it up with a few more pics of the elco, and ill take it off your hands...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

dibs on 2000 4dr impala vert. ill Pm you when I get home later.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Where at in arkansas? Just bring em to my house! haha hit me up on yahoo homie!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Sep 30 2007, 07:37 PM~8903123
> *Where at in arkansas? Just bring em to my house! haha hit me up on yahoo homie!
> *



your hometown where u were born!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Aw shit, road trip coming soon!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

1800 MILE TRIP...I PM'ED U ON YAHOO BUT UR NOT SIGNED ON


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

90'SINGLE CAB PICKUP SOLD TO VENGANCE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T FOCKERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2007, 08:33 PM~8903585
> *90'SINGLE CAB PICKUP SOLD TO VENGANCE!
> *


PM ME REST OF INFO HOMIE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill take the elco off your hands right now......... and maybe the 53 if you still got it..................... pm me with info .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cash sent for the elco and the 53! 

thanks bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2007, 10:48 AM~8907330
> *cash sent for the elco and the 53!
> 
> thanks bro
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2007, 10:48 AM~8907330
> *cash sent for the elco and the 53!
> 
> thanks bro
> *



ELCO AND 53 CHEVY SOLD TO [email protected]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cmon folks you know you got a 20 stashed for moments just like this!!!

and he got some killer deals goin...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK I CAME TO A CONCLUSION.....GOING TO SELL MY FAVORITE BUILDS....*

I WANT $35.00 EACH SHIPPED ON THESE 3 BUILDS.........................................

80'S STYLE BUICK REGAL.................









70'S STYLE MONTE CARLO.............................................................................









65 CHEVY IMPALA.........................................................................................











THESE 2 I'LL TAKE $20.00 EACH SHIPPED...........................................................

80'S STYLE CADDY COUPE DEVILLE.................................................................









70'S STYLE OLDS CUTLASS SUPREME................................................................









I WILL ONLY ACCEPT PAYPAL ON THESE 5 BUILT UPS....SORRY I NEED SOME QUICK $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 1 2007, 05:37 PM~8910162
> *OK I CAME TO A CONCLUSION.....GOING TO SELL MY FAVORITE BUILDS....
> 
> I WANT $35.00 EACH SHIPPED ON THESE 3 BUILDS.........................................
> ...


aint no fuckin round with these ones either,they built right and done correctly,and worth more than he is askin so get em while the price is low.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the dodge ram do u take cash


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Oct 1 2007, 06:03 PM~8910359
> *ill take the dodge ram do u take cash
> *


i would think so.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Oct 1 2007, 06:03 PM~8910359
> *ill take the dodge ram do u take cash
> *



:angry: PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 1 2007, 06:09 PM~8910400
> *:angry: PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER :uh:
> *


thats like cash.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

crap


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Oct 1 2007, 06:20 PM~8910479
> *crap
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i wanted that to


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

got mine today,thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Oct 1 2007, 07:05 PM~8910796
> *got mine today,thanks
> *



:thumbsup: ANYTIME HOMIE......ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

always satisfied primo!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Oct 1 2007, 06:49 PM~8910666
> *i wanted that to
> *


whats stoppin you,a money order you can get anywhere


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T NITE CRITTERS!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 1 2007, 06:37 PM~8910162
> *OK I CAME TO A CONCLUSION.....GOING TO SELL MY FAVORITE BUILDS....
> 
> I WANT $35.00 EACH SHIPPED ON THESE 3 BUILDS.........................................
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 1 2007, 02:37 PM~8910162
> *OK I CAME TO A CONCLUSION.....GOING TO SELL MY FAVORITE BUILDS....
> 
> 70'S STYLE OLDS CUTLASS SUPREME................................................................
> ...



hey homie lets add this into our deal.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like the regal! Nice work and good luck making you some $$$$$$$. I need to do that myself.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 11:27 PM~8913252
> *Like the regal!  Nice work and good luck making you some $$$$$$$.  I need to do that myself.
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OLDS CUTTY SOLD TO ROLLIN OLD SKOO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats left homie?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 2 2007, 12:11 PM~8915740
> *whats left homie?
> *


x2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES WHATS LEFT.....MAKE ME AN FAIR OFFER ON WHATS LEFT!

BUICK REGAL
65 IMPALA
78 MONTE
80 CADDY
2000 BEETLE
CHYSLER SEBRING
PT CRUISER
CHEVY XCAB P/U


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 2 2007, 01:41 PM~8917093
> *HERES WHATS LEFT.....MAKE ME AN FAIR OFFER ON WHATS LEFT!
> 
> BUICK REGAL
> ...


I had sent you a pm on the 2000 impala vert??? musnt have gotten it, cause it seems to be sold


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 2 2007, 05:25 PM~8918504
> *I had sent you a pm on the 2000 impala vert??? musnt have gotten it, cause it seems to be sold
> *


YEAH....SOLD TO YOU!!!!!! I FIGURED U WANTED IT ......THATS WHY I NEVER REPOSTED THAT IT WAS AVAILABLE......PM ME HOMIE!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 2 2007, 07:55 PM~8919536
> *YEAH....SOLD TO YOU!!!!!! I FIGURED U WANTED IT ......THATS WHY I  NEVER REPOSTED THAT IT WAS AVAILABLE......PM ME HOMIE!
> *


SAWWEEEET, I want it! lol I pmd ya back too.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: big ups on more good business


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ....FOR THOSE THAT BOUGHT FROM ME I AM WAITING ON PAYMENT FROM PAYPAL TO CLEAR INTO MY BANK ACCOUNT,THEN I WILL SHIPP EITHER THIS SATURDAY OR ON MONDAY THE 8TH...I'M NOT LEAVING NO ONE IN THE DARK...LETTING EVERYONE KNOW RIGHT NOW SO NO ONE STARTS TRIPPING ABOUT THEIR SHIPMENT! SORRY FOR ANY DELAYS TO YOU AND YOUR BUILDING HOBBY! IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO PM ME!!!!! OR YOU CAN REACH ME ON YAHOO MESSENGER @ MY SCREEN NAME: LOWRIDERMODELS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 3 2007, 05:33 PM~8925588
> *HEY HOMIEZ....FOR THOSE THAT BOUGHT FROM ME I AM WAITING ON PAYMENT FROM PAYPAL TO CLEAR INTO MY BANK ACCOUNT,THEN I WILL SHIPP EITHER THIS SATURDAY OR ON MONDAY THE 8TH...I'M NOT LEAVING NO ONE IN THE DARK...LETTING EVERYONE KNOW RIGHT NOW SO NO ONE STARTS TRIPPING ABOUT THEIR SHIPMENT! SORRY FOR ANY DELAYS TO YOU AND YOUR BUILDING HOBBY! IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO PM ME!!!!! OR YOU CAN REACH ME ON YAHOO MESSENGER @ MY SCREEN NAME: LOWRIDERMODELS
> *




good deal.................. thanks bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 3 2007, 03:33 PM~8925588
> *HEY HOMIEZ....FOR THOSE THAT BOUGHT FROM ME I AM WAITING ON PAYMENT FROM PAYPAL TO CLEAR INTO MY BANK ACCOUNT,THEN I WILL SHIPP EITHER THIS SATURDAY OR ON MONDAY THE 8TH...I'M NOT LEAVING NO ONE IN THE DARK...LETTING EVERYONE KNOW RIGHT NOW SO NO ONE STARTS TRIPPING ABOUT THEIR SHIPMENT! SORRY FOR ANY DELAYS TO YOU AND YOUR BUILDING HOBBY! IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO PM ME!!!!! OR YOU CAN REACH ME ON YAHOO MESSENGER @ MY SCREEN NAME: LOWRIDERMODELS
> *


 cause sometimes mine even takes like 6 days to get to my account ....

GOOD BIZ HERE THO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know i never stress on when things get shipped out to me,


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY THERE! THE HOMIEZ THAT BOGUTH FROM ME....YOUR PACKAGES WENT OUT YESTERDAY WHEN THE WIFE GETS HOME I'LL POST UP DELIVERY CONFRIMATION #'S. THANX FOR THE BIZ....KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR MORE TO COME!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* ALRIGHTY HERES A COUPLE MORE....THE SHIPPING COST WILL BE INCLUDED IN THE PURCHASE PRICE...PAYPAL PREFFERED......................*


_50 FORD PANEL TRUCK(DIECAST) WITH A NEW STILL WRAPPED DONOR 50 FORD P/U KIT.....$35.00 WITH SHIPPING INCL...................._


















FORD F350 DUALLY WITH A SCRATCH BUILT GOOSENECK 5TH WHEEL CAR TRAILER ....DISPLAY THIS NICE PIECE WITH PRIDE....I DO HAVE THE OTHER WHEEL AND THE TAILGATE TO THE TRUCK...$40.00 SHIPPED..................
















THE SIDE DOOR IS THERE WITH THE HINGES...NEEDS TO BE RE ATTACHED!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 2 2007, 02:41 PM~8917093
> *HERES WHATS LEFT.....MAKE ME AN FAIR OFFER ON WHATS LEFT!
> 
> BUICK REGAL
> ...


still have all these?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 10 2007, 09:29 AM~8968297
> *still have all these?
> *



 YUPP STILL GOT THOSE AVAILABLE! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MY BAD THE 78 MONTE,REGAL,AND 65 ARE SOLD!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 10 2007, 11:16 AM~8968620
> * YUPP STILL GOT THOSE AVAILABLE! :biggrin:
> *


repost pics of what you have  im a lazy ass.i dont want to got look back. :biggrin: hey at least im honest.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 10 2007, 12:05 PM~8968147
> *. THANX FOR THE BIZ....!
> *


thanks for the hook up!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for homie


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i hate not ba allowed to have paypal


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Oct 10 2007, 05:51 PM~8971937
> *i hate not ba allowed to have paypal
> *


there is still a money order homie   :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO BEN I TAKE MONEY ODERS!!!!!!!!!!


HERES TRACKING #'S: URJUSTAMEMORY:0306 2400 0002 3630 2276

DROPPED @ BIRTH: 0306 2400 3630 2290


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 10 2007, 10:05 PM~8974456
> *YO BEN I TAKE MONEY ODERS!!!!!!!!!!
> HERES TRACKING #'S:  URJUSTAMEMORY:0306 2400 0002 3630 2276
> 
> DROPPED @ BIRTH: 0306 2400 3630 2290*


THAT SHOULD HELP FOR THOSE HARD OF SEEING :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

everythings in homie, thanks for the hook-up on the pumps and the chain steeringwheel

will do biz again 4 sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 12 2007, 06:45 AM~8984121
> *everythings in homie, thanks for the hook-up on the pumps and the chain steeringwheel
> 
> will do biz again 4 sure! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
ANYTIME HOMIE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0 *BACK WITH A COUPLE MORE BUILT UPS...WILL TRY TO GET SOME MORE ON LATER!...SORRY HOMIEZ....PAYPAL ONLY!*

*90'S CROWN VIC...$15.00 SHIPPED.*................................................................


























*PROJECT CAPRICE WAGON(BUILT BY WAGONGUY)...I HAVE THE BACK WINDOW.....YOU FINISH IT!...$SOLD,SOLD,SOLD!


























SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY...PM ME IF UR INTERESTED!*


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 13 2007, 03:32 PM~8993543
> *:0 BACK WITH A COUPLE MORE BUILT UPS...WILL TRY TO GET SOME MORE ON LATER!...SORRY HOMIEZ....PAYPAL ONLY!
> 
> 90'S CROWN VIC...$22.00 SHIPPED.................................................................
> ...



what the hell was i thinking when i painted it green???

red is WAY nicer LOL

did the roof slant down like that through the mail? cuz it was straight when i had it done... :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its still badass


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 13 2007, 03:48 PM~8993592
> *what the hell was i thinking when i painted it green???
> 
> red is WAY nicer LOL
> ...



YUPP IT SLANTED.....ITS A BURNT METALIC ORANGE! WITH ORANGE AND CHROME SPOKES


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

76 CAPRICE WAGON SOLD TO:IIMPALAA

SOLD SOLD SOLD!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 13 2007, 07:46 PM~8994775
> *76 CAPRICE WAGON SOLD TO:IIMPALAA
> 
> SOLD SOLD SOLD!
> *


damn i aint seen a fast turnaround like that since i bought somethin,then again i knew what was goin up anyways...i still said list it :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 13 2007, 05:32 PM~8993543
> *:0 BACK WITH A COUPLE MORE BUILT UPS...WILL TRY TO GET SOME MORE ON LATER!...SORRY HOMIEZ....PAYPAL ONLY!
> 
> 90'S CROWN VIC...$22.00 SHIPPED.................................................................
> ...


Damn thats the car im lookin for


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*UP FOR GRABS IS TO MORE EXTREMELY NICE BUILT UPS(BUILT BY THE HOMIE STILLDOWN)I CHANGED UP THE WHEELS AND BUFFED THEM OUT!*

**~PAYPAL ONLY~**

*94/95 CHEVY IMPALA "SS".....$12.00 WITH SHIPPING INCLUDED*


























*80'S STYLE CHEVY EL CAMINO....BEAUTIFUL PAINT/2TONE WHEELS
...............$15.00 SHIPPING INCLUDED*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn!! wish i didnt need parts and supplies so much i would get something from u


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 03:43 PM~8998670
> *damn!! wish i didnt need parts and supplies so much i would get something from u
> *



ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T....I JUST DROPPED THE PRICES....BUY'EM UP!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Dude i got the money but you said you don't take M.Os???you don't trust me or my money ain't good enough?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 10 2007, 11:05 PM~8974456
> *YO BEN I TAKE MONEY ODERS!!!!!!!!!!
> HERES TRACKING #'S:  URJUSTAMEMORY:0306 2400 0002 3630 2276
> 
> ...


hmmmmm


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yupp if youre seriously interested in more than 1 car i'll take a money order


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE FORD DUALLY WITH SCRATCH BUILT TRAILER,AND CHEVY EXTENDED CAB STILL AVAILABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:0 

best of luck bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JHERES WHATS AVAILABLE....$11.00 EACH $4.00 SHIPPING!*
















THIS CROWN VIC NOW HAS 22' WIRES ON IT...STILL $11.00 WILL GET ANOTHER PIC LATER............................
















THE NEXT 2 CARS HAVE STOCK WHEELS BACK ON...THE SEBRING AND BETTLE...
































MORE COMING SOON.PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUSLY ITERESTED...PAYPAL PREFERED BUT WILL ACCEPT A MOEY ORDER IF U BUY 2 OR MORE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt

im sellin some too


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* HERES A COUPLE UN FINISHED PROJECTS .....PAYPAL ONLY...I NEED SOME QUICK FUNDS TO PAY OFF MY EBAY DEBT..........................................*


*69 imapala project,i have a new hood for it ,came off a 70 will need to be trimmed a lil,ad i glued the front post back on after the pic.....$20.00 shipped....inclueds windows,interior and chasis wire wheels...................................................................*










*61 impala project show car...u finish it....you will need a 61 impala kit to finish.....................$22.00 shipped....................................................*









































*serious buyers only....paypal only on these items!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T ! BUY THESE CARS UP!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

if i had money, id be down...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 17 2007, 10:54 AM~9022350
> * HERES A COUPLE UN FINISHED PROJECTS .....PAYPAL ONLY...I NEED SOME QUICK FUNDS TO PAY OFF MY EBAY DEBT..........................................
> 69 imapala project,i have a new hood for it ,came off a 70 will need to be trimmed a lil,ad i glued the front post back on after the pic.....$20.00 shipped....inclueds windows,interior and chasis wire wheels...................................................................
> 
> ...


i know that car


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck on it bro,i see my black truck in the background of the 61


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A COUPLE MORE PROJECTS...SHIPPING INCLUDED IN THE PRICE......*

S-10 BED DANCER PROJECT $35.00 HAS A CUSTOM FRAME ,MOTORS,SCISSOR LIFT AND A FAN LIFT WITH ACAP AND ALL THE WIRES FOR THE MOTORS..U FINISH IT......................................................


































80's STYLE MONTE CARLO LS....I ADDED THE LS FRONT AND REAR CLIP...COMES WITH THE KIT TO FINISH IT AND I'LL THROW THE WIRES IN......$30.00........

















*~*PAYPAL ONLY !!!!!*~*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn thats a kill deal on the monte


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T broke fools!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey homie wat ever happend to that 64 i painted u build it yet :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 17 2007, 08:15 PM~9026620
> *hey homie wat ever happend to that 64 i painted u build it yet :biggrin:
> *




STILL GOT IT SITTING HERE...I'LL BUILD IT ONE DAY!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i was gonna get somethin from ya ....but

couldnt pass up the 5.00 kits at big lots :biggrin: 

got 8 of thgem , but im gonna try and get a built kit from ya sometime


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 16 2007, 02:51 PM~9014995
> *JHERES WHATS AVAILABLE....$11.00 EACH $4.00 SHIPPING!
> 
> 
> ...


Ok homie you got my eyes set on these two,i see there $11.00 each,thats $22.00
for the both of em.Well are you chargin $4.00 each for both on shippin or just $4.00 to ship both of em?if so im interested in the both.And yes i do have a M.O


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 18 2007, 04:18 AM~9028505
> *Ok homie you got my eyes set on these two,i see there $11.00 each,thats $22.00
> for the both of em.Well are you chargin $4.00 each for both on shippin or just $4.00 to ship both of em?if so im interested in the both.And yes i do have a M.O
> *



:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SORRY HOMIEZ.....PAYPAL ONLY ON THIS SPECIAL.I NEED TO MOVE THESE A.S.A.P.*

*PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUSLY INTERESTED!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T HEAVY POCKET HITTERS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NO FUGGIN BUYERS?????? COME ON HELP A HOMIE OUT....I HELP EVERYONE ELSE OUT.....WHATS CRACKIN WITH THAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 18 2007, 07:42 PM~9033826
> *NO FUGGIN BUYERS?????? COME ON HELP A HOMIE OUT....I HELP EVERYONE ELSE OUT.....WHATS CRACKIN WITH THAT!!!!!!!!!
> *


 , pm me paypal addy :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

hmm wait ....does the caprice chasis work with the big body?

im ean the green impala model you got


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 06:44 PM~9033845
> *hmm wait ....does the caprice chasis work with the big body?
> 
> im ean the green impala model you got
> *


YES IT DOES...... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 17 2007, 07:38 PM~9025366
> *
> 80's STYLE MONTE CARLO LS....I ADDED THE LS FRONT AND REAR CLIP...COMES WITH THE KIT TO FINISH IT AND I'LL THROW THE WIRES IN......$30.00........
> 
> ...


is this monte still avaliable is so pm


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

IM THINKIN SO..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MONTE LS Sold to mchittinswitches


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

hmm.. looks like youll have room to sit a drink down now :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 07:32 PM~9034229
> *hmm.. looks like youll have room to sit a drink down now :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 18 2007, 07:45 PM~9034333
> *  :biggrin:
> *


a good sized one finally :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 18 2007, 08:42 PM~9033826
> *NO FUGGIN BUYERS?????? COME ON HELP A HOMIE OUT....I HELP EVERYONE ELSE OUT.....WHATS CRACKIN WITH THAT!!!!!!!!!
> *


You still got that green impala?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 18 2007, 09:28 PM~9034198
> *MONTE LS SALE PENDING.
> *


its mine jeje 

just sent da payment lowridermodels


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 18 2007, 04:35 PM~9032467
> *SORRY HOMIEZ.....PAYPAL ONLY ON THIS SPECIAL.I NEED TO MOVE THESE A.S.A.P.
> 
> PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUSLY INTERESTED!
> *


whats left?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

everything left except for the monte ls.....SALE STILL ON...PM ME IF U GOT PAYPAL AND UR INTERESTED


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Try to repost pics of what you have left. I went back a few pages,and had some red X's. Any pics of the 69 Impala? Was that the blue one w/a broken pillar?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 19 2007, 01:08 PM~9040097
> *Try to repost pics of what you have left. I went back a few pages,and had some red X's. Any pics of the 69 Impala? Was that the blue one w/a broken pillar?
> *


yes it is.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

10 bucks shipped with paypal for this one?

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowr...TUPSALES005.jpg

if so, i'll take it off your hands


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 19 2007, 07:52 PM~9042436
> *10 bucks shipped with paypal for this one?
> 
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowr...TUPSALES005.jpg
> ...



yupp $10.00 pm me


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

yo homie you got any cadi coupes still in sealed in the box???don't have to be a donk kit


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

I got the Impala kit today.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

EVERYTHING IS STILL AVAILABLE EXCEPT THR MONTE LS,AND THE 61 IMPALA PROJECT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*GREEN PROMO SOLD TO 1OF A KIND!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PROJECT S10,CROWN VIC,AND ELCO SOLD TO 87BURB*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 20 2007, 03:17 PM~9046533
> *PROJECT S10,CROWN VIC,AND ELCO SOLD TO 87BURB
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 20 2007, 03:50 AM~9044447
> *yo homie you got any cadi coupes still in sealed in the box???don't have to be a donk kit
> *



YUPP GOT A LOWRIDER CADDY STILL SEALED!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 20 2007, 07:57 PM~9048038
> *YUPP GOT A LOWRIDER CADDY STILL SEALED!
> *


  

those are the good ones,i have got one from him myself.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt 

homie still got stuff for sale yall


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

when is that monte ls expected to arrive buddy


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Oct 24 2007, 07:07 PM~9076810
> *when is that monte ls expected to arrive buddy
> *



went out yesterday buddy!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2007, 12:04 PM~8900866
> *I'M BACK WITH SOME MORE BUILT UPS....I NEED TO GET RID OF THESE AS QUICK AS I CAN...I HAVE TO LEAVE ON ATRIP TO ARKANSAS...POSSIBLY MOVING OUT THERE AFTER THE NEW YEAR SO I DONT WANT TO DRAG IT ALL WITH ME!....HELP A HOMIE OUT!
> 
> THESE I'LL DO $10.00 A CAR WITH $4.00 SHIPPING EACH!
> ...


hey man do you still have the full size extended cab chevy


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE GREEN PROMO XCAB CHEVY SOLD ALREADY....SORRY!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*WE RAN A COUPLE MEDICAL CALLS LASTNITE...I GOT HOME EXPECTING TO GET SOME PACKAGES DONE AND READY TO BE MAILED,SAT DOWN TO START GETTING ADDRESS' AND WE BROKE A STRUCTURE FIRE IN THE NEXT CITY OVER,I DID NOT GET HOME TIL 5:00AM WESTCOAST TIME,THEN WE HAD TO ATTEND A CEREMONY AT OUT LOCAL COMMUNITY CENTER...YA WE ARE UNDER A STATE OF EMERGENCY OUT HERE,WE HAVE HAD A NICE SMOKE FREE WEATHER WHERE I AM...I AM 2 HOURS AWAY FROM 2 OF THE BIG FIRES GOIN ON...1 TO THE NORTH OF ME,1 TO THE SOUTH OF ME....WE WOKE UP TO IT LOOKING GLOOMY OUTSIDE TODAY WITH SMOKE IN THE AIR...THEY EVEN CANCLED ALL THE KIDS FROM GOING TO SCHOOL...WE ARE HAVING BAD AIR QUALITY OUT HERE...ITS ONLY GOING TO GET WORSE I KNOW.....I'M OFF TO PACK UP EVERYONES STUFF TO BE MAILED..ITS GOING OUT TOMMOROW IF I HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS TAKE IT...ANYWAYS THATS THAT...KEEP US IN YOUR PRAYERS FOR EVERYONE WHO LIVES OUT OF STATE...I GREATLY APPOLOGIZE FOR THE DELAY! PEACE OUT!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you and your family are always in my prayers primo!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks man cant wait to get started on it! sorry to hear about them fires my family gots you and urs in our prayers good luck


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Homie that is crazy you and yours are in my familys prayers


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks mark for the update! I'll let you know when it arrives. Becareful out there bro.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks mark for the update! I'll let you know when it arrives. Becareful out there bro.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

mark u still got that 61 project??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 25 2007, 08:32 PM~9085728
> *mark u still got that 61 project??
> *



yupp...paypal me the payment if u want it!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 25 2007, 04:18 PM~9083874
> *WE RAN A COUPLE MEDICAL CALLS LASTNITE...I GOT HOME EXPECTING TO GET SOME PACKAGES DONE AND READY TO BE MAILED,SAT DOWN TO START GETTING ADDRESS' AND WE BROKE A STRUCTURE FIRE IN THE NEXT CITY OVER,I DID NOT GET HOME TIL 5:00AM WESTCOAST TIME,THEN WE HAD TO ATTEND A CEREMONY AT OUT LOCAL COMMUNITY CENTER...YA WE ARE UNDER A STATE OF EMERGENCY OUT HERE,WE HAVE HAD A NICE SMOKE FREE WEATHER WHERE I AM...I AM 2 HOURS AWAY FROM 2 OF THE BIG FIRES GOIN ON...1 TO THE NORTH OF ME,1 TO THE SOUTH OF ME....WE WOKE UP TO IT LOOKING GLOOMY OUTSIDE TODAY WITH SMOKE IN THE AIR...THEY EVEN CANCLED ALL THE KIDS FROM GOING TO SCHOOL...WE ARE HAVING BAD AIR QUALITY OUT HERE...ITS ONLY GOING TO GET WORSE I KNOW.....I'M OFF TO PACK UP EVERYONES STUFF TO BE MAILED..ITS GOING OUT TOMMOROW  IF I HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS TAKE IT...ANYWAYS THATS THAT...KEEP US IN YOUR PRAYERS FOR EVERYONE WHO LIVES OUT OF STATE...I  GREATLY APPOLOGIZE FOR THE DELAY! PEACE OUT!
> *


ill say a prayer for yall..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Be careful out there mark!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 26 2007, 07:50 AM~9087669
> *Be careful out there mark!!
> *



X2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for da homie


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

you still got that bubble?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yes the impala is still available! pm me if interested!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

JUST A LITTLE UPDATE...THE LOCAL POST OFFICE HAS BEEN CLOSED FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS BECUSE OF OUR AIR QUALITY,THEY CANCELED SCHOOL SESIONS FOR ALL THE LOCAL SCHOOLS AND COLEGES SO EVERYTHING IS GOING OUT MONDAY IN THE MAIL....SORRY HOMIEZ!



IN A FEW HOURS I'LL BE BLOWING OUT SOME BAGGED KITS FOR $5.00 EACH KIT AND $4.00 FOR PARCEL POST SHIPPING ,I WILL COMBINE SHIPPING,I'M OFF FOR A LIST OF ALL THE BAGGED KITS I'LL HAVE FOR GRABS...PAYPAL ONLY!!!! KEEP A LOOK OUT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT HOMIEZ...HERES THE LIST!...$5.00 EACH KIT WITH $3.00 SHIPPING..$8.00 A KIT! WOW! CANT BEAT THAT!......THESE ARE ALL UNBUILT KITS,I POSTED THEM IN THE WRONG THREAD.*

*DO NOTE MOST OF THESE KITS ARE MISSING THE ENGINE AND/OR WHEELS(RIMS). I WILL DO MY BEST TO THROW IN A SET OF WHEELS AND A ENGINE OUT OF MY BIG BAG!*

*THE LIST IS AS FOLLOWS:*

DODGE LIL RED EXPRESS P/U
55' CHEVY 2 DOOR
69' CAMARO VERT
67'IMPALA
71'DUSTER
57'CORVETTE
69'CHEVELLE
78 VETTE T-TOPS
57'CHRYSLER 300
68'BALDWIN MOTION CAMARO
72'CHEVELLE
64'DODGE 330


*NEXT UP IS SOME BOXED KITS...TODAY ONLY $11.00 SHIPPED.........................OFF FOR PICS OF BOXED KITS!*


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
pm me if you still have the 70 impala I'll take it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

67'IMPALA <-pm me on that homie...i think i want it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

70 IMPALA SOLD
67 IMPALA SALE PENDING!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

paypal sent
thanks homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ANYTIME! TTT! HEAVY POCKET PIMPS!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's an update on tracking numbers for what has been mailed out so far: greenwood ark. 0307 0020 0000 0459 7753. Milton fl. 0307 0020 0000 0459 7760. Waco TX. 0307 0020 0000 0459 7777. Evansville In. 0307 0020 0000 0459 7784. And mademan yours went out today also! Thanx for the biz homies!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks fo the good prices :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 29 2007, 11:14 AM~9106459
> *Here's an update on tracking numbers for what has been mailed out so far:                        greenwood ark. 0307 0020 0000 0459 7753.              Milton fl. 0307 0020 0000 0459 7760.                  Waco TX. 0307 0020 0000 0459 7777.                  Evansville In. 0307 0020 0000 0459 7784.            And mademan yours went out today also!           Thanx for the biz homies!
> *


sawwwweeet!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

already then


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Good lookin out mark! I sent the other paypal tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

always doin good business in here


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ATTENTION MORE STOCK IS COMIN IN FOR THE SALES LOT FROM LOWRIDER MODELS..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY..PM ME IF INTERESTED...I'LL GIVE A DISCOUNT IF MORE THAN 2 BUILDS ARE BOUGHT![/i]*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T_T_T_HEAVY POCKETS!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 6 2007, 06:20 PM~9169840
> *T_T_T_HEAVY POCKETS!
> *


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

OK EVERYONE YALL WITH THEM POCKETS THAT GOT SOME BANK IN EM AND YA WANNA GET YOU 1 OR MORE VERY NICELY DONE MODELS HIT THE HOMIE LOWRIDERMODELS UP HE GOT THE GOOD ONES YALL,IF I USED PAYPAL AND HAD THE EXTRA FUNDS I WOULD ALREADY HAVE CLEARED HIM OUT TRUST ME ON THAT..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

2 door box style caprice sale pending!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Mark what you do hire Kevin to run sale spots for you ! LOL! He's up in here wolfin it for you like a champ ! LOL!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 07:37 PM~9170818
> *Mark  what    you    do  hire  Kevin  to  run  sale  spots  for  you  !  LOL!    He's  up in  here  wolfin  it    for  you  like  a  champ  !  LOL!
> *



YUPP THATS MY LIL BROTHER MANG! HE'S ALWAYS A BIG HELP!...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK KEV!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i want the monte.pm me your addy for paypal


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T ! BUYEM UP


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

78 monte pending sale


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got my impala vert today! looks great, thanks again!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Nov 6 2007, 04:04 PM~9169286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 6 2007, 10:28 PM~9172424
> *YUPP THATS MY LIL BROTHER MANG! HE'S ALWAYS A BIG HELP!...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK KEV!
> *


 :biggrin: thats me just puttin in work,and i have to help the big bro..  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt cmon folks buy!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> *COME ON FOCKERS! TODAY THIS STUFF NEEDS TO SELL!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

COME ON FOOLIOS HELP ME OUT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Cmon peeps help tha brotha out.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I will take the 50 panel if its available.
let me know.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:50 AM~9190441
> *I will take the 50 panel if its available.
> let me know.
> *


 :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

78 monte sold to shrekinacutty!

ford panel sold to old,low,slo!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

thats pretty messed up,,you told me 25 shipped and its now posted at 15 shipped... :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 10 2007, 01:28 AM~9196429
> *thats pretty messed up,,you told me 25 shipped and its now posted at 15 shipped... :uh:
> *



*YOU WANTED THE MONTE,IF YOU LOOK AT IT RIGHT IT SAYS SOLD!*

YOU BETTER CHECK YOSELF!

THERE AINT ANYWHERE THAT SAYS $15,FIRST COME FIRST SERVE!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

its all good! why did you gimme a diffrent price then?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

AMEN,, have a good day :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 10 2007, 01:37 AM~9196450
> *its all good! why did you gimme a diffrent price then?
> *



*HOMIE GOT IT FOR $25.00 SHIPPED,AINT NO FUGGIN PRICE CHANGE HOLMEZ!*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ttt for homie


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I got both packages but hit me up on yahoo. I didnt get that chrome 5th wheel set from the last package.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight yall he still got some for sale so buy buy buy....


just help the bro out,


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 10 2007, 11:03 PM~9200824
> *I got both packages but hit me up on yahoo. I didnt get that chrome 5th wheel set from the last package.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 14 2007, 04:25 PM~9228553
> *
> *




5TH WHEEL? YOU MEAN BUMPER KIT? MAILED IT OUT IN A BUBBLE MAILER TODAY BUT I KNOW I PUT 2 IN THERE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY TO ALL THE HOMIEZ THAT BOUGHT FROM ME YOUR PACKAGE(S) WILL MAIL OUT ON MONDAY NOVEMBER 19TH,2007. WILL POST DELIVERY CONFRIMATION#'S AFTER I MAIL THEM OUT! PEACE OUT HOMIEZ,,,,,,IF YOU GOT BEEF WITH ME MAILING THEM OUT ON THAT DAY....PM ME WE CAN HANDLE IT!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 14 2007, 07:16 PM~9229392
> *5TH WHEEL? YOU MEAN BUMPER KIT? MAILED IT OUT IN A BUBBLE MAILER TODAY BUT I KNOW I PUT 2 IN THERE!
> *


What were they in? I didn't see anything in there. I got everything else just not that kit. But i'll let you know when it gets here! Thanks mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIES!!!!IFEEL THAT I HAVE BEEN SLACKING ON SENDING PACKAGES OUT TO THOSE WHO HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME,I HAVE BEEN BUSY WORKING WITH THE FIRE DEPT.FAMILY ISSUES,AND NOW HEALTH ISSUES.....FOE THOSE WHO BOUGHT FROM ME AND HAVENT RECIVED YOUR PACKAGES PM ME WITH WHAT YOU BOUGHT AND YOUR MAILING ADDRESS,I WILL GET THESEMAILED OUT A.S.AP.,I'LL EVEN THROW INA EXTRA ACCESORIEE OR 2.....MY APPOLOGIEZ FOR THIS......I WILL NO LONGER BE SELLING KITS ON LAYITLOW AS FOR SHIPPING IS KILLING ME,I'M LOOSING $$$ ALLTHOUGH I WILL STILL HAVE WHEELS,AND ACCESORIES 4SALE! THANX FOR TAKING THE TIME TO PM ME AND THANX FOR BUYING FROM LOWRIDERMODELS!*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel you on the shipping thing....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 20 2007, 11:13 AM~9266533
> *I feel you on the shipping thing....
> *


x2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry to hear that mark, hope everything goes well for you, i havent shipped anything for a while, so i dont even know the prices LOL


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie I feel ya keep ya head up


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
pm'ed you the info.
mail them when you can.
hope everything is ok.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

PM SENT ........... HOPE IT ALL WORKSOUT FOR YOU


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hey what good ones u have for sale willing to buy what u got check my models out goto topic starter twisted dreams if u have pics i would like to see


----------

